

Harlan Ellison Sues Claiming Fox's 'In Time' Rips Off Sci-Fi Story - echaozh
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/harlan-ellison-sues-claiming-foxs-235987

======
1010011010
Harlan Ellison is kind of a dick. He may have a point about In Time, but he's
a dick, nevertheless.

~~~
Splognosticus
Still I endorse his efforts to prevent Justin Timberlake from starting an
acting career.

